# Kate Bush Proficiency test



## Northerner

How many songs can you name?


----------



## Redkite

1. Wuthering heights
4. Sat in your lap
5. Running up that hill
6. Cloud busting
7. The man with the child in his eyes (what a horrid picture!)
8. Breathing
9. The hounds of love
19. Army dreamer (??)


----------



## Northerner

Redkite said:


> 1. Wuthering heights
> 4. Sat in your lap
> 5. Running up that hill
> 6. Cloud busting
> 7. The man with the child in his eyes (what a horrid picture!)
> 8. Breathing
> 9. The hounds of love
> 19. Army dreamer (??)



All correct! Agree about picture 7


----------



## Redkite

They are all tracks on a "best of" LP I used to have (a vinyl LP, so we're talking MANY years ago!).


----------



## Annette

10: King of the Mountain
12: Rocket man?
18: There goes a tenner
17: Wild man


----------



## Northerner

Annette Anderson said:


> 10: King of the Mountain
> 12: Rocket man?
> 18: There goes a tenner
> 17: Wild man



Correct!  You know your Kate!


----------



## Northerner

Just 2, 3, 11, 13, 14, 15, 16 and 20 to get


----------



## Mark T

14 is Experiment IV


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> 14 is Experiment IV



Correct!


----------



## Steff

Can we just get this thread deleted .Thanks


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Can we just get this thread deleted .Thanks



I'm gradually converting the forum into a KB appreciation forum


----------



## Redkite

Steff said:


> Can we just get this thread deleted .Thanks



I must say I did prefer your cute little pig photo to the current one!


----------



## Northerner

Redkite said:


> I must say I did prefer your cute little pig photo to the current one!



Philistines!


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> I'm gradually converting the forum into a KB appreciation forum



Hah! Fat chance!! I flatly deny knowing any of these songs, so there!


----------



## Bloden

Well done, Kate-lovers. I couldn't get any of them!


----------



## Bloden

Redkite said:


> I must say I did prefer your cute little pig photo to the current one!



Oh no, the pig (was it really a pig?) was creepy. Looked like a clone or something.


----------



## robert@fm

Bloden said:


> Oh no, the pig (was it really a pig?) was creepy. Looked like a clone or something.



Alan's usual pig avatar (which he was using on 13 March 2011, the day I joined) is much cuter.


----------



## Copepod

Another vote for cute pig avatar, rather than a curly haired female human. Please.


----------



## Pete H

Did Kate bush make twenty records I thought she only made one ( sorry Alan )


----------



## HERE TINTIN

20 Rubber band girl    

Yes I know one, is that a pig?, not very clear at all


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> 20 Rubber band girl
> 
> Yes I know one, is that a pig?, not very clear at all



Correct!


----------



## David H

*Not insinuating you are a pig Alan but thought you'd like this.*


----------



## Northerner

Answers 

1. Wuthering Heights
2. The Red Shoes
3. Wow
4. Sat in Your Lap
5. Running Up That Hill
6. Cloudbusting
7. The Man with the Child in His Eyes
8. Breathing
9. Hounds of Love
10. King of the Mountain
11. Eat the Music
12. Rocket Man 
13. Hammer Horror
14. Experiment IV
15. The Dreaming
16. Love and Anger
17. Wild Man 
18. There Goes a Tenner
19. Army Dreamers
20. Rubberband Girl


----------



## robert@fm

Copepod said:


> Another vote for cute pig avatar, rather than a curly haired female human. Please.



It seems to have worked; Alan has now switched back to his standard (cute) pig avatar.


----------

